# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hi 2 all from the doc ...

## DJ Dr X

Well newbiee here, and have got some fish and me fave angel fish which is massive and growing all the time.
Some might know of me some might not, but i`m Dr X from liverpool (no scouse jokes now) and have been into all types especialy sat enjoyment ect for many years and also streaming media IE radio ect.
I do a lot of sea fishing (the propper kind lmao) and am gearing up to doing some when i go off to turkey for the summer hols.
Anyway`s got to say hi to all and thanks to H and gaz for giving me the link to the forum here and i hope to do some reading and posting.

Dr X

----------


## Timo

Hello DJ DrX wellcome to fish-keeping m8. Nice 1st post cya round the forums.

----------


## Nemo

welcome to fish keeping mate, enjoy your stay  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

yep hope to see a bit more of you over here Dr x 
and iam glad we got your radio up and running now on both sides  :Wink: 

Regards Gary

----------

